# Software Defined Radio in FreeBSD



## jakeroberts (Sep 6, 2014)

Good evening.  I'm extremely interested in making the jump from Linux to _Free_BSD.  One of the last hang ups for me is Software Defined Radio.  I'm having problems getting FreeBSD 10 to use the radio I have.  It shows up in `usbconfig`, but rtl_test shows losses when I run it.  Do I need to load a kernel module, or create some device rules?  I've Googled for answers, but wind up back on Linux pages.  Where should I go to learn how to solve these problems? 

rtl_test output:

```
Found 1 device(s):
  0:  Realtek, RTL2838UHIDIR, SN: 

Using device 0: Generic RTL2832U OEM
Found Fitipower FC0013 tuner
Supported gain values (23): -9.9 -7.3 -6.5 -6.3 -6.0 -5.8 -5.4 5.8 6.1 6.3 6.5 6.7 6.8 7.0 7.1 17.9 18.1 18.2 18.4 18.6 18.8 19.1 19.7 
Sampling at 2048000 S/s.

Info: This tool will continuously read from the device, and report if
samples get lost. If you observe no further output, everything is fine.

Reading samples in async mode...
lost at least 52 bytes
lost at least 108 bytes
lost at least 572 bytes
lost at least 196 bytes
lost at least 472 bytes
^CSignal caught, exiting!

User cancel, exiting...
Samples per million lost (minimum): 35
```

`usbconfig` output:

```
ugen7.2: <RTL2838UHIDIR Realtek> at usbus7, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)
ugen7.2: <Realtek> at usbus7
```


----------

